# Good boy / Good girl



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Just an observation.
I have done many hikes with other Vizsla owners. Yesterday afternoon as the dogs and I were hiking along on a cold afternoon, I called out to them "Good girl Chloe." and "Good boy Bailey." I repeated this maybe 25 times in our 90 minute hike. 

I praise them quite often, but notice many other folks that walk their dogs, are quick to correct an error but slow to praise when the dogs do things right even if it is just them running happily to the front where a "hunting dog" is supposed to run.

For every correction I must give 10 praise statements or a smooth loving rub of their side.

Just a thought to ponder on this cool December day.

Happy trails,

RBD


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

PIKE's praise phrase is MR WONDERFUL ! he hears it alot - V's are soft pups & hard driven - you are doing it right in training if on correction the pups tail is UP & the the ears back - looking 4 how do I do it right - break 2 bird - break 2 gun R just terms - never brake the pups spirit !!!


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Miles loves being praised. On the trails this morning he wagged his tail crazily and bounded through the brush after a praise. Love seeing him happy!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I don't know if its because were older (calmer) or if its because the dogs are older, but I seldom find a reason to correct the dogs when on walks.
I guess we know what to expect from each other, and few words are needed to communicate.
A drink from the water bottle, followed by a wet sloppy kiss across my face. I give them a rub on the chest, then a tap on the side to release them. They then run ahead tearing up the ground as they go. A whistle would bring them flying back in, but unless we come across some one else there's no need.


----------



## Ksana (Mar 30, 2013)

I praise my boy quite often, in fact I was told by those observing me I should give some of these praises to my husband instead. To them it looked like I praised our Vizsla boy too often! But my V-boy was so good and followed every command and was attentive, how could not I?


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

I have never trained my pups with treats - the reward is lots of love & a well done - THEY WORK 4 ME !!!!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm always chatting away to Ruby when we're out and about, we cover all sorts of topics. I'm sure anybody eavesdropping would swear I'd just escaped a lunatic asylum ha ha!


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

harrigab said:


> I'm always chatting away to Ruby when we're out and about, we cover all sorts of topics. I'm sure anybody eavesdropping would swear I'd just escaped a lunatic asylum ha ha!


The best thoughts come when I am in the hills with just the dogs. I talk to them like friends as we walk. Their tails and eyes tell me they understand, not the words but, the basic feeling behind the communication.


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

Great reminder! We praise our dogs quite often. The obedience school we started with was praised based, not treat focused. I think it reinforced to me that praise is needed. Now sometimes I forget the treats.


----------

